# Fuel Cell Homes Ahead



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

US Senate approves fuel cell tax credit extension, including a 30% credit for homeowners who install fuel cells; while in Japan, the largest homebuilder will begin selling home powered by residential fuel cells supplying electricity and hotwater.

More...


----------

